# Kaserne Krampnitz



## RedDave (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kaserne Krampnitz, July 2011*

Kaserne Krampnitz, just north of Potsdam, was built in 1937 and used for military training by the German army. At the End of the war, the Russians moved in, and stayed until 1992. The officers' mess, or Kasino, is in rather good condition. It was used in the films Inglourious Basterds and Enemy at the Gates. Another notable building, on the other side of a road from the Kasino, has the famous Nazi eagle ceiling mosaic. There's some debate about whether it's genuine (as it wasn't destroyed by the Soviet army).

First eight photos are of the Kasino:


































































Safe:





Outsider access forbidden:





The accommodation walls were covered in wallpaper, under which was Russian newspapers, often Pravda. This one's Soviet Culture:


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2011)

Impressive place looks huge.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 1, 2011)

Blood and sand Dave, that is awesome! And that's just standing there un-chavved in a city as big and as bad and as busy as Berlin??? How in the world did you manage to hear about that place??? Well done, what an awesome posting!


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wot a place im lost for words great job thanks for sharing


----------



## GE066 (Aug 1, 2011)

Aw man, I seriously did not want to see that. I spent the best part of a day wandering around that massive site mostly looking at endless empty garages for tanks and whatnot. I didn't see any of that, and I was fairly thorough. My best find was a small jail, hardly mind blowing.

How did I miss it?!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2011)

GE066 said:


> How did I miss it?!



You must be bl**dy gutted, that's such hard luck man.


----------



## stevejd (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm suprised that the ceiling art in the lst but one pic survived, had it been painted over and reappeared when the damp did its usual paint removal job?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, some superb features. Love the ceiling rose and wood panelled ceiling. Great find, Dave.


----------

